# Bean soup



## camrodri (Apr 15, 2009)

This is a homemade recipe to share it with your family. Quick, easy and delicious.
 
Grind the beans are cooked (you can use from the previous day) and mixed with a good broth. Hanging this mixture and put the fire with 1 tablespoon cornstarch dissolved in a cup of cold milk, 1 tablespoon butter, parsley and finely chopped coriander and salt and pepper to taste.
 
Let it boil stirring constantly until thick and served with squares of fried bread and fried potatoes.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 15, 2009)

i love bean soup. what kind of beans do you use?


----------



## Constance (Apr 15, 2009)

That sounds like a creamy bean soup...delicious!


----------



## TheMusicalFruit (Apr 15, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Sounds like a great recipe, I'll have to give it a try. I love cooking with leftover beans. 

I made some Split Pea and Asparagus soup recently that I bet you would really enjoy too...


----------



## msmofet (Apr 15, 2009)

TheMusicalFruit said:


> Sounds like a great recipe, I'll have to give it a try. I love cooking with leftover beans.
> 
> I made some Split Pea and Asparagus soup recently that I bet you would really enjoy too...


is that cheese in the center? looks yummy!!


----------



## TheMusicalFruit (Apr 15, 2009)

msmofet said:


> is that cheese in the center? looks yummy!!



Dollop of sour cream actually, thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 15, 2009)

TheMusicalFruit said:


> Dollop of sour cream actually, thanks!


 you're welcome. oh ok sour cream it looks like a chunk of cheese on the side of the plate so i thought that you put some in the soup.


----------



## TheMusicalFruit (Apr 15, 2009)

Ah I see... haha no that's just some poor lighting on a slice of butter.


----------

